# BenQ W7000 Official Thread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Designed to give you top-of-the-line enjoyment, the W7000 offers professional-grade visual performances that you crave for your home entertainment system, including 3D Full HD, 2000 ANSI lumen high brightness, 50000:1 high contrast ratio, BrilliantColorTM, VIDITM, Rec.709 color gamut and more!

​
*Brilliant and Beautiful Visual Performance*

*3D Full HD Perfection*

The W7000 is the first projector in the world to be accredited with the TUV Rheinland 3D Full HD Certification. Designed to offer the best 3D cinema experience at home, the projector is powered by DLP Link™ to delivers ultra-smooth 1080p Full HD images to both eyes – crosstalk free. You also won’t have to wear 3D glasses that come with an additional emitter, which makes home theater enjoyment much simpler. The W7000 is compatible with the latest HDMI standard – Ver. 1.4a, which means it is able to play 3D movies from a Blu-ray DVD player, live sports via cable or satellite and 3D video games on PS3 directly without additional setup.

*Full HD Optimized Optical System*

The W7000 features BenQ’s very own Full HD optimized optical system to ensure the best clarity and sharpness in every Full HD image. With the projection lens comprised with only glass-made lens elements, the optical system outperforms others with far more image details and better brightness performance.








*50000:1 Ultra High Contrast Ratio*

The combined expertise of BenQ’s projector know-how, Texas Instruments’ DynamicBlack™ and Philip’s VIDI™ lamp technology delivers an astounding 50,000:1 contrast ratio for superbly rendered image definition, even in the darkest scenes, and a brilliant 2,000AL to counter any ambient room lighting.

*Rec. 709 Color Gamut*

For optimal color precision, the W7000 is built to match one of the highest high-definition video standards seen in professional-grade home projectors today: native Rec. 709 color gamut. This enables the projector to deliver colors so real that it reflects what the human eye perceives.

*Thoughtful Features*

*Adjustable Color Management*
BenQ’s unique color management system gives you the freedom to fine-tune hues, contrast, brightness, color temperature, gamma and white balance levels to best match your unique viewing preferences.

*Independent 3D Color Control for 6 Primary Colors*
For 100% uncompromised color customization, this color management tool allows you to fine-tune the gain, saturation and hue of six primary colors (R/G/B/C/M/Y) individually.








*Preset Mode and User Mode Adjustment*
Adjust the three preset modes and user modes to fit your 2D and 3D viewing preference. BenQ gives you the additional flexibility you need to personalize your cinematic experience completely.

*Movies in Full Screen*

Panamorph™ lenses allow you to show 2.35:1 aspect format video – such as major studio movies - in their original widescreen format at maximum resolution with no image distortion or letterboxing.

*ISFccc Certification*

Obtaining professional results is easy with the Imaging Science Foundation's highly reputed ISFccc calibration service. Thanks to ISF technicians during the delivery process, it allows you to enjoy a perfectly calibrated picture quality, along with two optimized modes-- ISF Day and Night mode--for a viewing experience that is pure pleasure.

*Specifications*

Projection System DLP®
Native Resolution 1080P (1920 x 1080)
Brightness* 2000 ANSI lumens
Contrast Ratio 50000:1
Display Color 1.07 Billion Colors
Lens F=2.48-2.81, f=24.1-36.15mm
Aspect Ratio Native 16:9 (5 aspect ratio selectable)
Throw Ratio 1.62-2.43 (55.7”@2m)
Image Size (Diagonal) 28”-300”
Zoom Ratio 1.50:1
Lamp (Normal/Economic Mode)*	2000/2500 hours
Keystone Adjustment 1D, Vertical ± 10 degrees
Resolution Support VGA (640 x 480) to WUXGA (1920 x 1200)
Horizontal Frequency 31K-92KHz
Vertical Scan Rate 23-120Hz
Lens Shift V: ±125% Max, H: ±40% Max
Interface Computer in (D-sub 15pin) x 1
HDMI v1.4 x 2	
Component Video x 1	
S-Video (Mini Din 4 pin) x 1
DC 12V Trigger x 1	
RS232 (9pin) x 1
Dimensions(W x H x D) 428 x 317 x 145 mm
HDTV Compatibility [email protected]/60P, [email protected]/60i/24p/30p/50p/60p
Video Compatibility NTSC, PAL, SECAM
Weight 6.7kg (14.8lbs)
Audible Noise 33/28 dBA (Normal/Economic mode)
Power Supply 100 to 240 VAC
Power Consumption 416W, Standby<1W

On-Screen Display Languages English/Français/Deutsch/Italiano/Español/Русский/繁體中文/简体中文/日本語/한국어/svenska/Nederlands/Türkçe/ čeština/Português/โปรตุเกส/polski (17 Languages)

Picture Modes Cinema Mode/Dynamic Mode/Standard/User 1/User 2/User 3/3D
Accessories (Standard) Remote Control w/ Battery 
Power Cord (by region)	
User Manual CD
Quick Start Guide	
VGA (D-sub 15pin) Cable
Accessories (Optional) 3D Glasses
Spare Lamp Kit
Ceiling Mounting Kit

3D Support and Compatibility	Frame packing and top bottom format up to 1080p/24Hz, side by side up to 1080/60i, frame sequentical 720p 120Hz

PJCentral Review
PJCentral Calculator
ProjectorReviews Review


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

I am actually quite excited to see this unit and I think a 3D 1080 DLP has been too long coming to market. I currently own the W6000 and bought it as a stepping stone from the W5000 I previously owned. The only negative comment I have for the W6000 is the motion blur during pans. I am hoping that BenQ have improved this for the W7000.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Mark Techer said:


> I am actually quite excited to see this unit and I think a 3D 1080 DLP has been too long coming to market. I currently own the W6000 and bought it as a stepping stone from the W5000 I previously owned. The only negative comment I have for the W6000 is the motion blur during pans. I am hoping that BenQ have improved this for the W7000.


I agree - the W6000 is a great all around projector. The only question I have now is what the 7000 will sell for.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Dave Upton said:


> The only question I have now is what the 7000 will sell for.


And a very good question too. 

When the W6000 came out, the RRP was $4500k here in AU. I got mine for less than half that because BenQ dropped the price when the W7000 was announced. I've since heard it will be around $5~6K. If this is the case, they priced themselves out of the market now that Optima have their 1080 DLP out for less than $2K. 

Both being single chippers, use DLP link?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

MSRP is $3999
Street Price is $2499


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

That is a $1500 difference. Who comes up with the "street price"? 

I only ask because some came up with a "street price' for my lens once and it was below my production costs, so of course it was never going to happen and they got really upset when I told them so.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

That is what it is currently being sold for at Visual Apex, Projector People, etc. I got both of the numbers from pjcentral. However, I think the $3999 is incorrect. I believe the MSRP is supposed to be $2999 as that is what most sites show it as. The BenQ store is even selling it for $2499. 

Tempting but I think I'll wait until I know more about the display controls. It's nice to know whether or not it has full grayscale adjustment and full CMS controls. I'll never buy another display without them.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

I want one because I want 3D and like DLP. But yeah, I want to see one before I buy blind.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I added the PJCentral Review, Art's Review and the calculator to the first post. :T


----------



## mirageburbank (Feb 24, 2012)

I have the benq w5000 and it is starting to fade (left half is garbbled). I was thinking of upgrading to the w6000, but the 7000 might make more sense with the 3d. The 5000 was a great picture and I could never justify getting a new one.

How much better was the 6 over the 5 in your opinion. There are some great deals on it right now.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

mirageburbank said:


> I have the benq w5000 and it is starting to fade (left half is garbbled). I was thinking of upgrading to the w6000, but the 7000 might make more sense with the 3d. The 5000 was a great picture and I could never justify getting a new one.
> 
> How much better was the 6 over the 5 in your opinion. There are some great deals on it right now.


The 6 was a bit brighter. I'm sure there may have been more but that's all I recall at the moment.


----------



## mirageburbank (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks. That's nice because the 5000 is pretty bright. Of course I have a BW Carada screen and its only 96 inches. 

There are so many great projectors out there right now for under $3k.


----------

